# Magnetic, Suction, Permanent Mounts



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm looking at purchasing the following light. It comes in three different mounting options

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200361857_200361857?cm_sp=Xsells-_-Manual-_-Product%20Page

I was wandering how good the magnetic and suction mounts are. I know that magnetic mounts have a tendency to scratch the paint but i didnt know if there was anything that i could put between the magnets and the truck to prevent this or not. I would like to put this on and and leave it on year round and i dont think that a suction mount would hold up at 80mph. I am also not wild about drilling holes in my roof for a permanent mount.

Thanks for the help, Pictures are apprieciated


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's another link with a photo of the light you are considering. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95198&highlight=magnetic+mount+vs.+vacuum+magnetic

I just got the Ecco vacuum/magnetic rotator. I think the idea with suction/magnetic is it is 1 step better than just magnetic. The magnets help the suction cup maintain the vacuum. My suction cups are real pliable and you have to peel at them to get off.

Many retailer's have disclaimer's that magnetic lights are meant to be used as temporary on/off use and not meant for highway speeds. But people seem to use them as permanent or seasonal installs.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

J.R. Services;968952 said:


> I'm looking at purchasing the following light. It comes in three different mounting options
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200361857_200361857?cm_sp=Xsells-_-Manual-_-Product%20Page
> 
> ...


actually theres this little ruvber cup you can buy to put around the magnet so it wont scratch and it works realy well. i think they cost like 2$


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Whelen and some other manufacturers are offering combination vacuum (suction cup)/magnetic mounts. There are a couple of big ol' "donut" magnets in there, so you're not just relying on the suction cups to hold the light onto the roof. The suction cups provide scratch protection.
I know at least one company sells separately some vinyl disks to go between their magnets and your paint.

A removable mini-bar is good if you need to get the vehicle into a low door opening; also to secure the bar out of sight somewhere so it doesn't "grow legs" if left unattended.

Look around a bit, and I think you'll find you can do better price-wise than Northern Tool.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

does that light even have a switch


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have a mini lightbar with the vacuum-magnets, I really like them. I've traveled up and down the highway with them securely in place. I just wish I new a good place to buy them by them selves for a reasonable cost.



ajslands;969046 said:


> does that light even have a switch


Back in the old days, you just plugged in when you wanted it on, and unplugged it when you didn't. We didn't have fancy cigarette plugs with switches in them. Heck, in the old-old days, we had dual sealed-beam rotators...


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I think I can match that price with shipping included.

I have have the MiniPinnacle:

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

JohnnyU;969118 said:


> I have a mini lightbar with the vacuum-magnets, I really like them. I've traveled up and down the highway with them securely in place. I just wish I new a good place to buy them by them selves for a reasonable cost.


Check with SafetyLighting. Star Signal sells the vacuum magnets as separate parts. They list them for $26.68 each. I needed a new base plate for one of their mini-bars, so I bought the base plate and "soft magnets" for less than the price of two vacuum magnets.



> Back in the old days, you just plugged in when you wanted it on, and unplugged it when you didn't. We didn't have fancy cigarette plugs with switches in them. Heck, in the old-old days, we had dual sealed-beam rotators...


Uh oh, here goes the "I Remember When" contest. Good thing I couldn't find a picture of the foot-high, foot-in-diameter Tripp Lite beacon like we had on my old rescue truck back in the Seventies.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Maine_Train;969267 said:


> Uh oh, here goes the "I Remember When" contest. Good thing I couldn't find a picture of the foot-high, foot-in-diameter Tripp Lite beacon like we had on my old rescue truck back in the Seventies.


Like this one?









I have one like it on a shelf in the garage.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice!
Ours was bigger, though. I think it was kind of "overkill" since I recall it being a two-beam light, except I think they put PAR 46 lamps in those. We went from a '65 Dodge van with a Federal 14 on it, to a '70 IH. I think if we'd put the Tripp Lite on the Dodge, the light would have stood still and the truck would have spun around. 
There was an old railroad overpass in the city (now demolished) that had 11-foot clearance. With the Tripp Lite on the IH, it was about a foot too tall to get under that bridge.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

You will love that dual rotator! I have the same one and it's bright as hell. I use it on our gator and at night it doubles as a backup light sense it's so bright.


----------



## jblankster (Feb 18, 2008)

i got a question i cant seem to get an answer for.

i was at a car race a while back and i saw a Whelen Mini edge bar with 2 suction cup mounts on it, with little vac pumps on it to suction it down onto the vehicle. note these were pace cars on a road course so they were doing well over highway speed. ive been looking for them for so long and haven had any luck


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

jblankster;1022319 said:


> i got a question i cant seem to get an answer for.
> i was at a car race a while back and i saw a Whelen Mini edge bar with 2 suction cup mounts on it, with little vac pumps on it to suction it down onto the vehicle.



I can't quite imagine vac pumps on any mini lightbar with vacuum/suction cup mounts. There's not much air space under the cups, so just the force of the magnets pulling everything down onto the metal roof should squeeze out any air.
I think the vacuum seal mostly keeps airflow from getting in under the bar and "breaking the bond" between the magnets and the roof. The rubber also provides a cushion so there's no direct metal-to-metal contact between the magnets and the roof, but the bar is a lot less likely to detach until you deliberately remove it.

If you know someone in your area who has any brand of mini-bar with vacuum/suction cup mounts, maybe you can get a closer look at one to see how it holds, or maybe a dealer near you will let you get a good look at one (or more) of their demo models.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You looking to be a pace truck?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JohnnyU;969118 said:


> I have a mini lightbar with the vacuum-magnets, I really like them. I've traveled up and down the highway with them securely in place. I just wish I new a good place to buy them by them selves for a reasonable cost.
> 
> Back in the old days, you just plugged in when you wanted it on, and unplugged it when you didn't. We didn't have fancy cigarette plugs with switches in them. Heck, in the old-old days, we had dual sealed-beam rotators...


Back in the old days; dirt was new!
why i remember when i had to go to school, we had to walk up hill both ways in a blinding blizzard with 2 feet of snow!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Lolol..........


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ajslands;1022485 said:


> Back in the old days; dirt was new!
> why i remember when i had to go to school, we had to walk up hill both ways in a blinding blizzard with 2 feet of snow!


How old are you AJ? Glad you contribute such valuable content to this site.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Back in the days I remember when you had to get out of the truck and manually angle the blade.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Back in the day you had to shovel a parking lot.
But since were going off topic, and I think this question was alrady answered; wasen ax men season finale suppose to be 3 weeks ago


----------

